# Looking for a Bf



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

K. yeeeeeh. I think I'm loosing my mind. However, I've read a lot of success stories about SAS hook-ups. I'm sure there were a lot of duds, they just don't get documented? Lol.. Anyhoo.. 

I have a REALLY bad assocation with online dating. . .(Long story, but if you want to hear, I'll make you some cocoa and we can sit by the fire..I'll also have to turn on the central air full blast since so hot in here already.. haha) Anyhoo.. I don't want to try that.. those people are not like me at all. . .

You've seen my posts. Maybe you've gotten a better idea of me. And if you haven't, then lucky you.

I'm a 23 year old female, an electronics engineering technology major. I don't smoke or do drugs. Sometimes I drink (cheap wine)... I eat. A lot. I love junk. And chocolate. That's the quickest way to my heart. Haha.

My interests include what's in my profile. Not many.. haha. I also enjoy (not much of a fan of TV) so only Family Guy or Mystery Science Theatre. And.. EATING. SLEEPING. Talking to myself. SNES. W00t. Surfing the net and listening to music. I have SA.. Moreso avoidant issues/depression...not very obvious, I can appear normal. But typically don't care enough to get out there and try to get one of those "life" things...

I live alone. With my pet bunny. She's ok, but getting annoying. And sassy, too. She was really sweet, now attacks me (goes for my throat).. hahaha. Ok, not really... Or, yet, anyhow. =o

You may PM, or e-mail me... [email protected]

I surely won't be expecting much of anything. Not even a reply. Perhaps and accidental view..... Lol

Looks don't matter too much. So if you look like Quasimodo (or me), that's Ok. As I stated, I won't really be expecting anything to come of it all. Perhaps I should just say I'm looking for a correspondence?

It's almost 3 AM here so I don't really know what I'm saying, so I'll close for now. And come back to revise later. Or delete...


----------



## Phantastic (Feb 28, 2005)

I love your goofy sense of humor, Babygirly. I get a kick reading your posts. :lol You should catch a man, soon. If you dont, you're not using a big enough net. 
:nw


----------



## shyusa (Dec 4, 2004)

Where do you live? Dont know if you wanna post it or not.


----------



## in_my_prison (Mar 14, 2005)

I think u have a good sense of humor too. Family Guy, Mystery Science Theater, SNES are all pluses. Killer pets that go for the throat, we have that in common. :lol Too bad i could never afford to go to antartica to visit u though. :b


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Awww, you guys!!!! I didn't think anyone even READ my posts. Wow. *blush* I need to set aside time to go back and delete all of them. . .Lol.

I probably won't post where I live on here soon.. Yano, how stalkers are. Well, then again, they prolly already know where I live. (That's what stalkers do.) They prolly even know which street I live on...and which house I live in. And even which side of the bed I sleep on........ And I need to change my toothbrush, clean the sink and dust the WHOLE house. ("perfectionist stalkers")...

Unfortunately, for me, and fortunately for you I don't live near any of you gentlemen... But if any one wants to know where I reside, just send me a message and I'll tell you. That goes for any question, really.. Ever hear "No question is too personal"? Well, that's pretty much a lie. It is. haha... But I won't mind to answer anything reasonable. :}


----------



## shyusa (Dec 4, 2004)

Well you seem pretty nice and funny so i wish you luck finding someone babygirly.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

i think she wants to be stalked. she talks it about alot. its one of those signs girls give you.


----------



## Adam1203 (Jul 6, 2004)

I think you are right, she should change the subject to "Looking for a stalker."


----------



## Forlorn666 (Apr 7, 2005)

Feed me Babygirly! Let us feast upon numerous things. We don't even have to talk, let's just eat!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

No luck, no luck thus far. . .*sigh*

I have to resort to bribes.

For anyone who responds, you will be cordially invited to accompany me to enjoy a delicious burger. As you see the gentleman below is doing.










This could be YOU! And I could be on the other side of the table. And, yes, I will be wearing a helmet as well, for that burger is dangerous.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

:lol 
I wanna burger! I eat alot too. I could totally down that burger in one sitting. :b 
You're posts are cool, dont you think otherwise.


----------



## AngryPlatypus (Aug 1, 2005)

Your profile says you <3 Nick Drake, so I <3 you. :kiss :b


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

hehe... Your posts are always entertaining. Why don't you give a few hints about your geographical location?


----------



## skaredykat7 (May 18, 2005)

I'll take a sugar daddy too!!!   :banana :banana :kiss


----------



## Syanis (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Babygirly, I'm gonna needa read some of your older posts I think. This ones Hilarious  (not the idea behind it thou =) )

While as far as a BF don't know on any of that now but if yah have interest in chatting back and forth via email I'd like to get to know yah. I'm looking for friends and online is the most comfortable way atm for me to start at least. I'm also looking for a GF but finding the right relationship for those of us with SA isn't easy and it would be nice having someone to chat with.

Anywho if yah wanna chat feel free to email me (anyone else btw also =D ) at [email protected].... yah can even read my profile there to find a bit more about me =)


----------



## beach_boy2112 (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey Babygirly,
Remember me, long lost George lol. I really miss talking to you and you are either never on Yahoo anymore or you have changed your name or you don't wanna talk to me. I would love to hear from you again, if you wanted to. I miss your strange sense of humor too, lol. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## Tom (Nov 11, 2003)

Whoa, now that is the biggest burger I have ever seen!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Babygirly said:


> ...an electronics engineering technology major


All right - Crazy Nerds Unite! :lol :boogie :boogie :boogie

(I have a degree in Computer Science)


----------



## Flanders (Jul 14, 2005)

HUZZAH for burgers and sugar daddys!!!

Can't believe you haven't found a b/f....course I haven't found a g/f so I guess things are still in balance.


----------

